# Put Down My Lab Yesterday :(



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Jake 03/15/01 - 07/05/12
　
Jake went peacefully yesterday…and in true Labrador fashion, ate treats as my vet administered the pentobarbital.

What a great ten years I had with this boy!!! The day I picked him up from a kill shelter I knew he was going to be great. He just sat in the back of the truck and looked out the window - calm as could be.

Scarlett was thrilled to meet him. They were buds his whole life. I remember the day after we got him we dropped him off at my vet’s for neutering. When we got home dogless. Scarlett was looking all over for her new brother.

Took Jake everywhere with me, family events, shopping/errands, road trips. One of his favorite things to do was to catch McDonalds French fries as I flicked them through the back window of the truck cab. He snatched those like a crocodile.

He went with to pick up Reba in Michigan and Dora up in Black River Falls Wisconsin. Also took him on weekend seminar trips - several in WI and one in Iowa. Jake loved staying at the hotel and sleeping on the bed! He’d go to the seminar too and sleep in the truck while I was inside.
Everyone he meet adored him and the feeling was quite mutual. He’d rub up on your like a cat and moan with content. 

The guy didn’t have an ounce of bad in him. He was super tolerant of obnoxious dogs. Got along well with every dog, man, woman and child. Cats he wanted to chase though - LOL He was GREAT with my vets. Everyone at the animal hospital loved him as did the groomers and employees at PetsMart!

The funniest Jake story had to be the time he ate 4, ¼ pound raw hamburger patties off a plate that was on the counter. Oh yeah, I was getting the grill fired up. The patties were on the counter. I forgot Jake was down stairs and left the gate open. Came in to get the patties that I swore I saw out on the counter on a plate but no patties. Not back in the fridge either. Asked my wife where she put them. She said they were on the counter. Then I put 2 and 2 together, looked downstairs and there was Jake laying at the bottom of the stairs looking all innocent - LOL He left that plate shining like it was just outta the cabinet. That’s why I thought the burgers were never on there.

I’m gonna miss this boy terribly. He has now joined, Belle, Gus, Jasper, Lily, Gina, Reba, Shadow, Misty and Tundra.

Run free my beloved boy. We will all be together again one day.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss . He had a wonderful life, I hope you can take comfort in that


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss. you and Jake had a great time together.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Jake sounds like he was a fantastic dog.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonderful story!

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss - he truly sounds like he was a wonderful dog who lived an amazing life!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you for sharing Jake's story. I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish you peace at this difficult time.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Jake had a wonderful life with you and he will be watching over you until you are reunited.
Run free Jake ...


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss....Rip Jake


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, it sounds like Jake was a great dog, and had a wonderful life.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Very sorry to read this Greg, my most sincere condolences.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

so sorry to hear about Jake, I've had two Labs...what wonderful dogs they are..


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

You can always tell stories about him with a smile. He sounds like a wonderful dog. He's waiting for you, with the others, at the rainbow bridge. They are patient, and no matter when you join them, they will be happy to see you. They have no sense of time...just a sense of who loved them, and who they loved. Take your time joining them, they will wait.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss. rip jake...sounds like he was a special boy and very well loved. take care.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, how wonderful that you saved him and how wonderful you had 10 loving years with him


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ozzymama said my exact words; I too had a labrador, for 10 glorious years. Now, my Rocket has big paws to fill. 

I'm so sorry. I hope soon you can think of him without so much of the aching void.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry  I'm so glad you have so many wonderful memories...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious Jake, my Lab holds a special place in my heart as I am sure yours did. Run free Jake, run free. :rip:


----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. We went through this on the 2nd when we put our sweet Max down. May God give you strength and peace to get through this sad time.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Greg, I am so very sorry. Jake sounds like quite a character. Would love to see pictures of him if/when you feel like posting some.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry - labs are wonderful.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jake sounds like he was a wonderful boy. Sending my condolences to you, your family and all who loved him!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RIP and run free, Jake. I'm sorry, Greg. I can just see him catching those french fries.  I know for a fact there are french fries in doggy heaven... and human heaven, too! (There better be!)

Sorry to be silly -- and really sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Run free Jake and enjoy the endless fries on the other side of the bridge. Greg, it sounds like Jake had a wonderful life and you can take comfort in the love you shared. Take care of yourself during this hard time. Jake would want you to. ((HUGS))

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I picked up Jake’s remains yesterday. He’s home again.

This is the first time since the summer of 1988 that I haven’t had a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Jake - you were truly loved


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

What an absolulely wonderful life you gave Jake and in typical dog fashion returned too you ten fold. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Run free Jake ... sounds like he was an amazing dog.

I can only hope to enjoy such a great life with our Jake.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

I'm sure we all wish our season with our dogs was much, much longer. Thanks for sharing your stories with us. Love runs deep in our hearts and memories. Thinking of you.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. We had a black lab, Gracie, growing up. Next to Moxy, she was the only dog that I have had that showed me so much love and loyalty. She enjoyed going to the park with me and the lake. She would sniff out all the ripe blackberries at her level and below and eat them before we could pick them for preserves. She passed away about 5 years ago at the age of 12. She went peacefully on her own, surrounded by her loving family.

Labs are great dogs. I know Jake is just waiting patiently for you and watching over you, just like my Gracie girl does me.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 

:rip: Jake


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Jake. Run free sweet boy run free.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Jake


----------

